# Hey There Good Looking ;]



## VampirePrincess (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey,
I have no clue what I'm going to do! My school's Halloween dance is on Halloween! I want to go trick or treating, but I want to go to the dance too. I love dressing up, so I'm contiplating goign to the dance, and dressign up as a vampire. The only reason I want to go to the dance so badly is becasue the guy that I like, or so I've heard, is going to ask me ot the dance. 

So, now I'm confused. Maybe when he asks me, I'll counter ask him to go trick-or-treating with me? Either way, I'm being a vampire.


----------

